# Νίκος Σαραντάκος: Ο συλλέκτης των χαμένων λέξεων



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2013)

Συνέντευξη του sarant στον Άρη Δημοκίδη (Lifo)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Το κοψίδι της συνέντευξης:
*Ένας ήταν αλάθητος και τελεί υπό παραίτηση.*

Όλα τα λεφτά:
Η φωτογραφία!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όλα τα λεφτά:
> Η φωτογραφία!


Πράγματι!


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το κοψίδι της συνέντευξης:
> *Ένας ήταν αλάθητος και τελεί υπό παραίτηση.*


Ποιος είναι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Το αλάθητο τού ...

Fill in the blank.


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2013)

Α, θενκς! Εγώ έψαχνα για γλωσσικά αλάθητο Έλληνα, ο βραδύνους! (Προς στιγμήν σκέφτηκα τον Βενιζέλο, αλλά δεν τελεί υπό παραίτηση...)


----------



## sarant (Feb 21, 2013)

Μερσί για την ανάρτηση :)


----------

